# This Is Crazy!



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

My buddy, his wife and a friend went fishing at Jordanelle State Park on Saturday. They fished most of the day, then headed back to the boat ramp to load up and come home. He was strapping everything down inside the boat when he saw something out of place. Oh it was just a 3' rattlesnake under the seat he was in all day.:shock: How the hell does a snake get in your boat? He doesn't know. He went straight from his house to Jordanelle, no camping overnight or anything like that. They caught a few fish though.


----------



## AJ13 (Apr 28, 2015)

:shock::shock::shock:


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Ok so without divulging your buddies name, is the snake now dead?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

LostLouisianian said:


> Ok so without divulging your buddies name, is the snake now dead?


I asked that question too. He said he scooped it up in the fish net and let it go in the hills.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

That is ridiculously scary. That was a very close call. Glad everyone is OK.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I would have had to throw away my shorts!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Dunkem said:


> I would have had to throw away my shorts!


I would have had to throw away my boat.-O,-


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This is my favorite thread!


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Wow, that is the second damnedest thing I ever seen.:mrgreen:


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> ........:shock: How the hell does a snake get in your boat?....


It probably crawled in there to see what your buddy was using for bait.....he was catching fish after all. :mrgreen:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Here's another photo when he was getting it out of the boat.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Someone playing a "joke" threw it in the boat? I knew a guy back in high school who put more than a couple rattlesnakes in mailboxes. :shock:


-DallanC


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

gdog said:


> Wow, that is the second damnedest thing I ever seen.:mrgreen:


I know this is one of our well used phrases, but this might make a run at #1. ;-)

Fowlmouth, Which Jordanelle ramp was this at? (Rock Cliffs or the main one?) I was up at Rock Cliffs yesterday and saw a good sized rattler in the road near the pay booth as I was driving out last night.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Catherder said:


> I know this is one of our well used phrases, but this might make a run at #1. ;-)
> 
> Fowlmouth, Which Jordanelle ramp was this at? (Rock Cliffs or the main one?) I was up at Rock Cliffs yesterday and saw a good sized rattler in the road near the pay booth as I was driving out last night.


I'm not sure, I will ask him. Probably the Hailstone ramp I'm guessing. He did say there were a bunch of signs posted warning about rattlesnakes in the area.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

After typing my previous post, I studied the second picture more and it does look like Rock Cliffs, and yes, they do have those signs at RC.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

They are all over in that country, My friend was on the Hailstone boat ramp 3 weeks ago. 3 large adults. but this really took the cake// Half a dozen baby ones swimming in the lake.The thing the bothers me.as a youngster i fished the Hailstone area before the Res was built. Never seen anything but water snakes.>Bow Hunted all that Oak Brush alot . Can't figure out where they are coming from.Them Snattlerakes are why I stay outa of Emigration Canyon with the Bow>> until it snows. HATE SNAKES!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

He just needs a bigger hook, that is some night crawler.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> Ok so without divulging your buddies name, is the snake now dead?


UDWR Rule 657-53-28.6 establishes a class C misdemeanor for anyone who kills a rattlesnake.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Old Fudd said:


> They are all over in that country, My friend was on the Hailstone boat ramp 3 weeks ago. 3 large adults. but this really took the cake// Half a dozen baby ones swimming in the lake.


He is thinking maybe it swam to his boat and slithered up the motor somehow. He really isn't sure how the rattlesnake ended up in his boat. All I know is I am going to be paying closer attention to things when I'm using my boat.


----------

